# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Nun hat es mich doch erwischt

## carloso

Gestern hatte ich den Befund vom Urologen bekommen und ratet mir zu einer totalen Entfernung der Prostata. Er hat mir 3 Varianten aufgezählt von dem die Entfernung die beste wäre in mein Alter. Werde dieses Jahr 70 und in der Familie gibt es keinen der an Prostata erkrankt war, nur meine Mutter ist an Lympnotenkrebs gestorben. Leider habe ich keinen schriftlichen Befund vom Arzt und habe in mein Profil nur das Angegeben was mir gesagt wurde.
Es ist wirklich nicht einfach und habe viel Recherriert im Internet und da gibt es so viel Informationen das man wirklich nicht weis was man tun sollte.
Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit auf gut Glück eine bestimmte Entscheidung zu treffen, es kann falsch oder Richtig sein.
Ich habe mich entschlossen für eine totale Entfernung weil ich den Arzt vertraue den ich schon lange habe. Auch das Wartezimmer ist viel von alten Männer voll also muss es nicht verkehrt sein. Das ist mein erster Beitrag in diesem Forum das Bild im Profil kommt vielleicht später.
Gruß carloso

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Carloso,

schade, dass ich hier von dir lesen muss. Dich hat hat es wie mich vor einem Jahr wohl wirklich erwischt!
Ich weiß, wie schwer es ist, sich über dieses Thema wirklich schlau zu machen, so dass man für sich die beste Entscheidung treffen kann.

Hier findest du bestimmt viele Meinungen dazu. Dein Profil mit den Untersuchungsergebnissen ist übrigens schon gut ausgefüllt und informativ. Hier findest du neben dem Forum auch Infoseiten, in denen viele Dinge gut erklärt und aufgezeigt werden. Einfach oben auf Basiswissen klicken oder vielleicht auch den Ratgeber des DKV, der in vielen Praxen zum Thema Protatakrebs ausliegt, lesen. So weiß man in etwa, was für Möglichkeiten der Therapien es gibt, was in welchem Stadium passiert etc.

Ganz wichtig ist auch, dir neben der Meinung deines Urologen auch eine zweite Meinung am besten in einem Klinikum mit einem Tumorbord. Dort sitzen dann viele Fachärzte zusammen, Urologen, Onkologen, Radiologen etc. die gemeinsam überlegen, wie dein Krebs am besten behandelt werden kann. Bestimmt sind bis dahin weitere Diagnosen notwendig wie z.B. Bildgebende wie CT, MRT oder auch Knochenszintigrafie. 

Das Wartezimmer bei meinem Urologen war auch immer voll und ich habe fast 5 Wochen auf einen Termin gewartet. Heute bin ich froh auch zum hiesigen Uniklinikum gegangen zu sein. Mehr will ich dazu jetzt mal nicht sagen. Das da was gemacht werden muss, ist aber sicher!!!


Wünsche dir alles Gute und viel Ruhe bei der Wahl deiner Therapie!

Dieter

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Carloso

Im Februar 2014 rät dir dein Urologe zu einer Biopsie. Und weil du dich im Internet informierst (*lach*), gehst du nicht mehr zum Urologen und machst auch sonst nichts. Das nennt man umgangsprachlich "Kopf in den Sand stecken". Jetzt hast du den Salat! Mit 70 Lebensjahren gäbe es mehrere Möglichkeiten, nicht aber bei einem Gleason Score von 8, den du leider hast.
Kopfschüttelnder Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Reinhold,

nun erschrick die Neulinge doch nicht so. Carloso ist 1 Jahr lang nicht zum Arzt gegangen. In der Zeit ist sein PSA von 5,2 auf 7,2 gestiegen. Das wird ihm weiß Gott nicht das Leben gekostet haben. Auch mit Gleason 8 gibt es viele Möglichkeiten. Das wissen doch gerade wir hier im Forum. Dieter hat doch schon gute Ansätze genannt.

@ Carloso: Die Einholung der Zweitmeinung bei einer Klinik mit Tumorboard ist ganz wichtig. Und den restlichen Biopsiebefund solltest du einholen und hier bekannt machen. Auch hier gibt es Experten, die Deine Lage gut einschätzen können.

Viele Grüße

WernerE

----------


## Hvielemi

> @ Carloso: Die Einholung der Zweitmeinung bei einer Klinik mit Tumorboard ist ganz wichtig. ... Auch hier gibt es Experten, die Deine Lage gut einschätzen können.


 Nein, lieber Werner,
die Kernfrage, ob der Tumor die Kapsel verlassen habe, metastasiert habe,
kann vorerst der beste 'Experte' nicht einschätzen, auch nicht der berühmte Prof.
im Tumorboard.

_Dazu_ braucht es Bilder: 
vorerst CT oder MRT von Abdomen und Thorax und Knochenszintigrafie.
Mit gegebener Histologie wochenweise auf eine Zweitmeinung zu warten, 
um dann zu gesagt bekommen, ohne Bilder gehe nix, bring's nicht.
Erst mal Bilder!


@Carloso, Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg, aber Du solltest Dir, wie Georg empfiehlt, 
stets alle Befunde schriftlich aushändigen lassen. Die brauchst Du jetzt und später.


Nimm den Tag!
Konrad

----------


## carloso

Ich danke Euch vorerst, aber es stehen noch 2 Untersuchungen aus und wenn ich die habe dann gibt es wieder ein Termin beim Urologen. Ich werde versuchen einen Bericht zu bekommen, aber er hätte ja diese Untersuchungen aushändigen können für eine Zweitmeinung und das gefällt mir nicht. Er hat ja gemerkt wie unsicher meine Frau und ich waren und zumindest das Angebot machen. 
Viele Grüße 
Carloso

----------


## uwes2403

Hallo Carloso,

die Berichte muß er Dir aushändigen (auch wenn es wohl Ärzte gibt, die das nicht gern tun). Ein Anruf bei den Helferinnen mit der Bitte, Dir diese zuzusenden sollte genügen.
Schlimmstenfalls kostet es die Kopierkosten.

Gru´ß und Kopf hoch.

Uwe

----------


## carloso

> Hallo Carloso,
> 
> die Berichte muß er Dir aushändigen (auch wenn es wohl Ärzte gibt, die das nicht gern tun). Ein Anruf bei den Helferinnen mit der Bitte, Dir diese zuzusenden sollte genügen.
> Schlimmstenfalls kostet es die Kopierkosten.
> 
> Gru´ß und Kopf hoch.
> 
> Uwe



Habe eine Mail geschrieben das sie den Befund zuschicken sollen.

----------


## carloso

Ein wenig von Thema weg ist die Frage ob Beruflich ein Zusammenhang besteht. Bei der Firma wo ich als Kranfahrer gearbeitet habe waren über 50 Kolegen mit dem selben Beruf. Ich kannte sie nicht alle aber von 15 meiner Kolegen haben mit mir eingeschlossen 5 Prostatkrebs davon einer lebt nicht mehr.
LG Karl

----------


## carloso

Habe heute den Befund von der Prostatstanzbiopsie erhalten. Hier das Ergebnis: Leider verstehe ich nicht alles.
Mikroskopisch ( 1. -13. : HE)
1.-12. In allen Fraktionen sieht man gut beurteilbare Stanzzylinder mit überwiegend ausgedehnten Infilraten eines azinären Prostatkarzinoms mit kleinen größenvarianten atypischen und infiltrativ gewachachsenen Tumordrüsen mit vergrößerten Kernen mit jeweils einen deutlichen Nukleolus. Vereinzelte Tumorzellmitosen sowie Perineuralscheideninfiltration. Fokal auch etwas miterfasstes pigmentiertes Epithel und an andere Stelle kolorektale Schleimhaut.
13.Harnblasenschleimhaut mit weitgehend regelhaften Urothel ander Oberfläche mit erhaltener Deckzellenschicht. Darunter ektatische Kapillaren, Hämorrhagien und geringe Entzündung. Keine Tumorzellen.
Beurteilung:
1. -12.: Infilrate eines Azinären Prostatakarzinoms mit Perineuralscheideninvasion in den Proben 11 und 12 (Pn1). Die Infiltratvolumina in den einzelnen Fraktionen betragen weniger als 5%, 15%, 50%, 90%, 60%, 100%, 50%, 90%, 50%, 60%, 75% und 90%.
Kombinierter Gleason-Score in den Stanzen 1 und 2: 6 (3+3)
Kombinierter Gleason-Score in den Stanzen  3,8-11: 7 (4+3)
Kombinierter Gleason-Score in den Stanzen 4-7+12: 8 (4+4).
Später werde ich das in das http://de.myprostate.eu eintragen, muss mich erst Registrieren.
Gruß Karl

----------


## Dieterkarl

Hallo Karl,

ja, das Latein der Befunde zu verstehen ist schon einen Herausforderung. Normalerweise sollte dir diese von deinem Urologen erklärt werden.
Aber einige Dinge versuche ich dir hier nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zunächst zu übersetzen.

Alle deine Stanzen waren positiv, also mit Krebszellen. Diese haben sich zum Teil bis zum Rand er Prostata ausgebreitet, so dass die Gefahr besteht, dass diese sich auch schon darüber hinaus ausgesiedelt haben. Dafür steht das Kürzel Pn1. Dann wird ja der Grad der Entartung dieser Zellen nach dem Gleason-Score beurteilt. Ja weiter die Zellen mutiert sind je höher der Wert zwischen 1 und 5. Die Prozentangabe zeigt das Verhältnis der bösartigen Zellen zu den übrigen. Die mit den meisten Anteilen werden zuerst genannt, dann die am zweithäufigsten dazu addiert.
Nach meinem Dafürhalten ist dann dein Gleascon-Score 4+3, da diese Relation bei der Biopsie am häufigsten gefunden wurde. (3,8-11).

Gut ist das nicht, könnte aber viel schlimmer aussehen. Vor allem, so wie ich das sehe, kein Grund zur Panik. Ich kann an dieser Stelle nur meine Empfehlung noch einmal unterstreichen, dir auf jeden Fall weitere Meinungen  am besten in einem klinischem Prostatazentrum - einzuholen! Zudem sind noch weitere, bildgebende Diagnosen zu erstellen, also ein CT, MRT etc. um die Tragweite deiner Erkrankung abzusehen.

Wenn du hier deinen ungefähren Wohnort angibst, erhältst du bestimmt einige Adressen von ausgewiesen Spezialisten in deiner Nähe.

Lass auf keinen Fall den Kopf hängen und stecke ihn auch nicht in den Sand! Mit ähnlichen Diagnosen gibt es hier Mitstreiter, die schon viele, viele Jahre damit bei guter Lebensqualität ihr Leben genießen! Natürlich ist das nicht immer einfach, aber gut zu meistern wenn man es wirklich will.

Liebe Grüße!

Dieter

P.S. habe gerade erst gesehen, dass du ja dein Profil auch schon ausgefüllt hast. Ich bin zwar im Münsterland zu Hause habe aber hier schon gelesen, dass es in München beste Adressen für Therapien jeglicher Art gibt!

----------


## LowRoad

Karl,
PSA knapp 15ng/ml und Gleason 4+4 bedeutet Hochrisikoerkrankung! Unbedingt eine sehr gute Ausbreitungsdiagnostik machen lassen. Ein CT hielte ich für unzureichend, würde persönliche ein mpMRT (multiparametrische MRT Diagnostik) bevorzugen. Wenn Lymphknoten befallen sind, was nicht unwahrscheinlich wäre, würde mir eine Strahlentherapie sinnvoller erscheinen.

Viel Glück!!

----------


## carloso

> Karl,
> PSA knapp 15ng/ml und Gleason 4+4 bedeutet Hochrisikoerkrankung! Unbedingt eine sehr gute Ausbreitungsdiagnostik machen lassen. Ein CT hielte ich für unzureichend, würde persönliche ein mpMRT (multiparametrische MRT Diagnostik) bevorzugen. Wenn Lymphknoten befallen sind, was nicht unwahrscheinlich wäre, würde mir eine Strahlentherapie sinnvoller erscheinen.
> 
> Viel Glück!!



Dieser PSA ist erst in den letzten 6 Monaten so Rasant gestiegen und es ist mir schon klar das ein mpMRT (multiparametrische MRT Diagnostik) die richtige Wahl währe aber leider zahlt mir die Krankenkasse diese Auswahl nicht. Aber ich denke mal das es noch nicht gestreut hat zumindest hoffe ich das.

----------


## carloso

Kommt man gleich in eine Reha oder wird man zuerst nach Hause geschickt und später in eine Reha nach einer Totalen OP ? und wie lange dauert eine Reha.
Gruß Karl

----------


## Reinhold2

Lt. Gesetz muss man die Anschluss-Heilbehandlung (AHB, keine Reha) innerhalb von 9 Werktagen, nach der Entlassung aus dem KHS, antreten. Die normale Dauer sind drei Wochen, können aber vom verantwortlichen Stationsarzt auf vier Wochen oder länger, verlängert werden. Ist der post-OP-Zustand so, dass man bettlägerig ist, kann man mit dem Krankenwagen in die AHB gefahren werden.

----------


## carloso

> Lt. Gesetz muss man die Anschluss-Heilbehandlung (AHB, keine Reha) innerhalb von 9 Werktagen, nach der Entlassung aus dem KHS, antreten. Die normale Dauer sind drei Wochen, können aber vom verantwortlichen Stationsarzt auf vier Wochen oder länger, verlängert werden. Ist der post-OP-Zustand so, dass man bettlägerig ist, kann man mit dem Krankenwagen in die AHB gefahren werden.


Danke für die Information :-)

Ist eine AHB notwendig oder in welcher Verfassung ist jemand nach einer solchen Totalen OP. Das man Windeln tragen muss ist mir schon klar. Man wird geboren und in Windeln gesteckt und bevor man stirbt wird man auch wieder in Windeln gesteckt so schließt sich der Kreislauf.
Gruß Karl

----------


## Reinhold2

Das größte Problem neben dem allgemeinen Zustand ist die Inkontinenz und die Potenz. Die kann von so gut wie nicht vorhanden, bis zu totaler Inkontinenz sein. Das weiss vor der OP kein Mensch. Kommt immer auf den Einzelfall an. In der AHB lernt man damit umzugehen und Übungen für eine Besserung zu machen. Ich rate immer zu einer AHB, denn neben den täglichen Kontinenz-Übungen, werden auch viele Infos in Form von Vorträgen gegeben. Das geht von Ratschlägen für eine gute Ernährung bis zur psycho-onkologischen Betreuung. 
Übrigens, Karl, viele Infos kann man hier im Forum suchen, oder googeln, da muss man nicht alles fragen und sich das mundgerecht vorsetzen lassen. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Karl,

solltest Du die RPE (Entfernung der Prostata) wählen, kannst Du davon ausgehen, dass die Potenz zumindest teilweise verloren geht. Kann sich auch wieder ändern. Falls nicht, gibt es Hilfsmöglichkeiten. Die Inkontinenz trifft weitaus seltener zu. Viele Patienten sind sofort nach dem Ziehen des Katheters dicht. Andere müssen daran arbeiten. Du solltest auf jeden Fall schon   V O R   der OP mit dem Kontinenztraining anfangen. Und mach Dir um Deinen Zustand nach der OP keine Sorgen. In der Regel kannst Du 2 Tage nachher ins Krankenhausbistro und nach 4 Tagen in den Ort gehen und direkt nach der Krankenhausentlassung vermutlich Auto fahren. Aus meiner Zeit in 2012 kenne ich viele Mitpatienten, die von weit her kamen und nach 6 Tagen mit dem Flieger wieder nach Hause geflogen sind (als normaler Fluggast!). 

In dem Sinne

WernerE

----------


## RalfDm

> viele Infos kann man hier im Forum suchen, oder googeln


oder *hier* nachschlagen. Wenn Du dort eine Frage nicht beantwortet findest, gib mir Bescheid.

Ralf

----------


## carloso

> Übrigens, Karl, viele Infos kann man hier im Forum suchen, oder googeln, da muss man nicht alles fragen und sich das mundgerecht vorsetzen lassen. 
> Gruß
> Reinhold


Hast schon Recht Reinhold und ich weis das auch das mit googeln vieles zu finden ist, aber Fragen geht halt schneller und ein Forum lebt von Kommunikation sonst wären keine Beiträge hier.

----------


## Hvielemi

> ...ich weis das auch das mit googeln vieles zu finden ist, aber Fragen geht halt schneller ...


Mit dieser schnodderigen Haltung, insbesondere nachdem Dir Ralf einen Extralink zum 'ersten Rat'
gegeben hat, weckst Du den Widerwillen jener, die sich sonst gerne die Mühe machen, Antworten
zu schreiben. Gut Antworten geht bedeutend länger, als faul Fragen zu tippen, denn man muss 
sich erst mal in den Fall einlesen, dann selbst nachlesen und schliesslich so antworten, dass der
Fragende es auch versteht.

Nein, so gibt es keine Antworten von mir!
Hvielemi

----------


## carloso

Ok ich habe das zur Kenntnis genommen und werde nicht mehr Fragen und Google benützen wenn ich mal Fragen haben sollte.
Meine Prostata ist nun Radikal entfernt worden und hoffe das ich paar Jahre ruhe habe.  Leider gab es Komplikationen bei der OP,  so das sich mit der Heillung zurück geworfen hat und jetzt noch mit Katheter rumlaufe weil die Nahtstelle nicht richtig verheilt ist. Nächste Woche trete ich die Rehe an.
Hier meine Diagnose: Prostatakarzinom pT36, pN0, RO0 was das bedeutet gl.76 weis ich nicht.

Gruss Karl

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Karl,

gemeint ist wohl GS=Gleason Score und es wird bedeuten GL 7 b , also wahrscheinlich 4 + 3. Bei 3 + 4 wäre es 7 a.

*"Das Leben ist eine Herausforderung, begegne ihr"
*
Gruß Harald

----------


## carloso

Am 25.02.2016 wurde ich radikal Prostata Operiert, leider gab es viele Komplikationen so das ich am 26 .03.2016 aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen wurde.
Die Ärtze sagten mir das ich großes Glück hatte und die Kapsel nicht ausgebrochen ist und die umliegenden Lympknoten von Metastasen frei sind.
Trotzdem bin ich mir da nicht ganz sicher ob später was doch noch zum vorschein kommt ?
Die Inkontinenz macht mir zu schaffen, in der Nacht kann ich es halten aber sobald ich aufstehe läuft es und kann es willentlich nicht zurückhalten.
Beim aufstehen schmerzt mir die Bauchwunde als wenn es aufbrechen würde, aber nur sporadisch. Auch mit dem Stuhlgang habe ich Probleme und werde mir Flohsamen beschaffen und hoffe das es dann besser wird. Am 7. 4. gehe ich in die Reha was 2 mal verschoben wurde und bin neugierig was da in diese 3 Wochen gemacht wird. Morgen hole ich den Befund vom Krankenhaus ab und werde es in mein Profil ergänzen.
Sporadisch werde ich weiterhin Berichten egal ob positiv oder negativ über mein Gesundheitszustand.
Gruß Karl

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Karl,

bei solch schwierigen OP-Abläufen ist es sicher kein Problem, die vorgesehene 3-wöchige Reha (Anschlussheilbehandlung=AHB) um eine weitere Woche zu verlängern. Meine Erfahrung war, dass ich erst in der 4. Woche vollständig genesen bin. Im Allgemeinen wird das bereits nach der ersten Woche von der Reha-Klinik vorgeschlagen. In Deiner Situation würde ich mich gegenüber den Ärzten dahingehend äußern.
Ansonsten kannst Du trotz aller Komplikationen mit dem pathologischen Ergebnis zufrieden sein.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Michi1

carloso, guten Morgen
Ich möchte dir sagen bei mir ist zwar alles gut gegangen bei der OP aber mit der Inkontinenz war es genau so wie bei dir. Wenn ich aufgestanden bin in der Nacht, so alle 1 - 1,5 Stunden konnte ich den Urin nicht haten bis ich auf dem WC war. Die Blase entleerte sich mit Druck. Ich musste mit Daumen und Zeigefinger vorne zuhalten. Das ging mir fast ein halbes Jahr so. Momentan, jetzt sind 9 Monate vergangen bin ich beim Liegen total trocken und ich schaffe den Weg zum WC. Beim Stehen oder Gehen läuft es aber nach ein paar Schritten immer noch. Wenn ich aus dem Haus gehe trage ich ein Urinalkondom. Es war am Anfang ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig aber man gewöhnt sich an alles.
Wenn du noch in die Arbeit gehst wird dir die Anschlussheilbehandlung sogar auf 5 Wochen verlängert wenn du willst. Als Rentner ist es schwieriger da verlängern sie nicht gerne.
Gute Besserung und viel Erfolg
Michael.

----------


## carloso

Bin schon Rentner Michi1 und werde dieses Jahr 70 siehe Profil.
Habe heut den Befund erhalten und war gar nicht mal so schlimm wie ich das verstehe und habe es Rechtzeitig die OP hinter mich gebracht. Hier mein Befund: Radikale Prostatovesikulektomie mit pelviner Lymphadenektomie am 25.02.2016.
Histologie: Mäßig differenziertes azinäres Adenokarzinom der Prostata.
UICC Klassifikation: pT3b, pN0, (0/19) L1, V0, Pn1, G2 Gleason Score 7 (4+3) R0.
Hoffe das nichts weiteres kommt.
Gruß Karl

----------


## Reinhold2

@ Karl
Ich empfehle dir, wenn es dich im Detail interessiert, ganz nach oben zu scrollen. Da findest du in gelber Farbe den Reiter: "Begriffe & Abkürzungen. Da schaust du mal nach was dir dein OP-Bericht  mit den Abkürzungen alles erzählt. 
Wenns dir Wurscht ist, lässt du es halt sein. 
Gruß
Reinhold

----------


## Michi1

carlose, habe erst nach dem ich geantwortet habe in dein Profil geschaut. Momentan schaut es ja nicht so schlecht aus bei dir. Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg und gute Besserung in der REHA.
Und lass mal wieder von Dir hören. Ich bin neugierig wie zufrieden du damit warst und wo deine Reha stattgefunden hat.
Michael

----------


## carloso

> @ Karl
>   Da findest du in gelber Farbe den Reiter: "Begriffe & Abkürzungen. Da schaust du mal nach was dir dein OP-Bericht  mit den Abkürzungen alles erzählt.


Ja das habe ich noch nicht gelesen, und L1 hab ich nicht beachtet. Also war es höchste Zeit die OP und denke das auch die Samenbläschen entfernt wurden, zumindestest steht es ja Patologischen Befund.
Ich lass wieder was von mir hören wenn es was neues ergibt.
Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Nun bin ich von der REHA wieder zu Hause und es war ein voller Erfolg, kann das Wasser halten und nehme nur mehr als Sicherheit kleine Einlagen. Manchmal ist es sogar so das ich einen kleinen Druck ausüben muss. Auch sonst hat es mich Körperlich wieder aufgebaut so das ich kleine Wanderungen unternehmen kann, hoffe das es so bleibt. Nur die Potenz ist auf Null, ist aber nicht mehr so wichtig und sollte es wieder kommen dann hab ich nichts dagegen. Den PSA Wert kann man erst nach 3 Monaten nach OP machen um ein genaueres Ergebnis zu bekommen wurde mir gesagt. Ich melde mich dann wieder wenn sich was ändert.
Gruß Karl

----------


## Michi1

Karl, wo warst du zur REHA. Da ich demnächst Bestrahlt werde kann ich vielleicht anschließend auch wieder eingeben. Vielleicht wird es genehmigt. Bei Rentner ist das nicht immer so.

----------


## carloso

Hallo Michi1
Ich war 3 Wochen in Bad Füssing aber ohne Badbenützung das ist erst Möglich wenn man Kontinent ist und 5 Wochen nach OP. Die Anwendungen sind reichlich, von Atmungsterapie, Funktionsterapie, Sport und Bewegung, MTT, Reizblase, Lympdrenage, Collonmassage und Hidro Jet. Sogar Uro Potenz Vortrag und Anwendungen.
Gruß Karl

----------


## Michi1

Danke dir. Aber da ich immer noch nach 9 Monaten Inkontinent bin ist das vielleicht nicht das richtige für mich obwohl ich von Regensburg aus nicht weit hätte. Eine Fachklinik mit Haupfach Urologie würde vielleicht mehr bringen. So wie die Klinik in der ich war. Es war die Klinik Prof. Schedel in der Nähe von Passau.

----------


## carloso

Die Klinik Prof. Schedel in der Nähe von Passau wurde mir auch empfohlen, aber ich war mal in Johannisbad Füssing zu besuch und das hat mir gefallen deshalb habe ich Bad Füssing ausgewählt den die haben auch eine Fachabteilung Urologie. Allerdings haben andere nicht alle so guten Erfolg gehabt wie ich.
Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Heute habe ich den ersten PSA Wert <0.01 µg/l nach OP erhalten und hoffe das es so bleibt. Nur mit dem Wasserlassen habe ich Probleme, muss immer ein wenig Druck ausüben und der Strahl ist dünn hoffentlich muss keine Harnschlitzung gemacht werden. In der Nacht muss ich nur 1 bis 2 mal aufstehen aber Untertags muss ich alle 2 bis 3 Stunden Wasserlassen sonst läuft es von alleine weg.
Gruß Karl bis zum nächsten Raport.

----------


## WernerE

Hallo Karl,

da gratuliere ich Dir. Das ist nicht selbstverständlich bei T3b und Gl 4 + 3. Alles Gute weiterhin.

WernerE

----------


## carloso

Danke!
Habe in letzter Zeit nach AHB Reha Probleme mit Wasserlassen. Der Strahl ist sehr Dünn bzw. große Tropfen. Alle 2 Stunden habe ich den Drang Wasser zu lassen und die Menge ist dann relativ wenig so um die 50 bis 100 ml. In der Nacht muss ich nur einmal Wasserlassen und da habe ich ein wenig mehr. Der Urologe hat per Ultraschall meine Blase angeschaut und meinte das dies Normal ist. Ich habe in der Reha eine Vakumpumpe erhalten um den Schwellkörper zu üben was ich einmal am Tag 10 Minuten lang mache ohne Ring. Könnte dies der Auslöser sein für den schwachen Strahl?
Gruss Karl

----------


## Michi1

Jetzt hätte ich bald gesagt, ihr glücklichen. Bei mir ist es nach fast 10 Monaten immer noch so das das Wasser wegläuft wenn ich länger wie ca. 10 Sekunden stehe oder Gehe. Ich glaub das ist schlimmer.

----------


## carloso

Heute habe ich die erste Messung vom Urologischen Prostata Zentrum Ebersberg bekommen, PSA Wert ist mit 0,011 ng/ml die nächste Messung ist in drei Monate. Sonnst ist alles OK bis auf das Wasserlassen das Schmerzhaft ist. Habe Diclo 75 SL bekommen aber die Nebenwirkungen in Beipackzettel schreckt mich ab sie zu nehmen. Lieber halte ich die Schmerzen aus und hoffe das es von alleine weggeht.
Gruß Karl

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Karl,

in Deinem Fall Diclo nicht einzunehmen, halte ich für falsch.

Solche nichtsteroidalen Antirheumatika (NSAR) schlagen bei längerer Einnahme auf den Magen, haben aber außer ihrer Schmerzhemmung noch eine entzündungshemmende und abschwellende Wirkung. Bei einem überschaubaren Zeitraum von z.B. einem Monat, ist ein solches Risiko vertretbar und mit "Diclo protect" (also die magenfreundliche Variante) fast auszuschließen. 

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Michi1

Auf meiner REHA habe ich dazu noch eine kleine Pille wegen Magenproblemen bekommen. Weiß leider nicht mehr wie die geheißen haben aber das schöne daran war das ich seitdem auch kein Sodbrennen mehr habe. Hab sie aber nur die 4 Wochen eingenommen. Das ist jetzt 10 Monate her.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Michi,

das war ein Protonenpumpenhemmer, wie z.B. Pantozol.

----------


## Michi1

Habe die leere Schachtel noch gefunden,nicht ich sondern meine Frau. Es waren Pantoprazol. Du hast recht.

----------


## carloso

Danke Heribert
dann werde ich die Dilco doch nehmen und habe auch zusätzlich die Pantoprazol verschrieben bekommen, der Doc wusste also das diese Dilco auf den Magen schlägt.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Hartmut S

hallo ihr zwei,

heribert hat recht, aber wenn es geht nimmt ein anderes mittel für den magen.

hier einmal der unterschied:
https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=medikament+pantozol

https://www.google.de/?gws_rd=ssl#q=famotidin

das sind 2 unterschiedliche medis, die unterschiedliche wirkstoffe haben, und auch bei den nebenwirkungen stark abweichen.

die letzteren bekommen mir sehr gut.
ich habe seit jahren auch immer mit sodbrennen zu tun.
lieber ein bissel mehr zahlen. das hatte ich bereits konrad versucht klar zu machen.
mittlerweile gibt es die auch günstiger.
die pantozol verschreibt dir jeder arzt, weil die krankenkassen verträge haben (lobbyismus) , oder wie das heisst.
medis für harz4 . .  *gg*
einfach mal gucken.

(das sind nur pers. erfahrungswerte von mir)

gruss
hartmut

----------


## Hvielemi

> die pantozol verschreibt dir jeder arzt, ...


Hört doch auf zu rauchen, dann braucht ihr weniger oder kein Pantoprazol.
Kostet für Privat- und Kassenpatienten gleichviel: Nichts.

Und Diclofenac ist ein sehr gutes Medikament,wenn man es nur
kurzfristig anwendet. Das verschreibt der Arzt auch dem Privatpatienten
nicht kistenweise. Zum Schutz des Patienten.
Meine Prof. hat mir grad für die Blutdruckmittel und Kalium Dauerrezepte
geschrieben. Das Schlafmittel aber, von dem ich nur ein Halbes nehme,
wollte sie nicht mit auf's Rezept schreiben. Prinzipiell nicht, Gefahr von
Missbrauch. Ein Schächtelchen aus der Spitalapotheke gab's dann schon.

Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Hartmut,

lasse bitte nicht den Eindruck entstehen Protonenpumpenhemmer seien harmlos. Immerhin greifen sie in das Verdauungssystem ein. Sie verringern den Ph-Wert und reduzieren dadurch, das für die Spaltung von Proteinen erforderliche Pepsin und greifen in den B12-Haushalt ein. 

Bei bestimmten Krankheiten sind diese *PPI´s* unerlässlich. Bei manchen Ärzten gewinnt man aber den Eindruck, als müsse zu jeder Pille zugleich der Magen geschützt werden. Dann ist mir ein kritischer Umgang, inkl. der sorgfältigen Betrachtung des Beipackzettels, so wie Karl es macht, lieber.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Michi1

Konrad, deine Pauschalaussage finde ich ist diesmal nicht in Ordnung. Ich rauche schon bestimmt 40 Jahre nicht mehr. Das Sodbrennen habe ich z.B. immer bekommen wenn ich ein Glas Wein getrunken habe. Und das war dann auch keiner von Diskounter.

----------


## Hvielemi

Na, Michi, dann stellste eben um auf Wodka.
oder, um was für die Prostata zu tun, Granarapfellikör...

Also, ähem, zweiter Anlauf: 
Wenn schon klar ist, was das Sodbrennen verursacht,
verzichtet man,  statt ein Medikament zu schlucken.
So einfach ist das.

Man nimmt ja auch nicht prophylaktisch Diclofenac,
gegen die Kopfschmerzen, bevor man mit dem Kopf
durch die Wand geht. Man geht durch die Tür.

Trinkt Wasser! 
konrad

----------


## Michi1

Das erst das du vorgeschlagen hast habe ich schon länger gemacht. Aber nachdem die Prostata entfernt wurde warum soll ich dann noch was für sie tun ?

----------


## Hartmut S

Liebe Freunde,

keines Falls wollte ich den Eindruck erwecken, dass diese beiden Medikamente harmlos sind.
Nebenwirkungen bleiben Nebenwirkungen,
egal wie moderat sie dem einzelnen (mir) erscheinen.

Lieber Konrad, bei mir liegt es nicht am (stark eingeschränktem) rauchen,
eher am Alkohol, Eier, Krabben und Joghurts.
Vielleicht solltes du auch mal wieder eine rauchen, und 3 Gläser Wein trinken. 
(nicht ganz ernst gemeint)  :L&auml;cheln: 

Einer meiner besten Freunde ist nun an Lungenkrebs erkrankt. Er hatte vor fünf Jahren aufgehört zu rauchen, wegen Herzinfarkt.
Er will nun nichts mehr machen, obwohl ich gesagt hatte, in der heutigen zeit lässt sich einiges machen.
Keine Ahnung, was wird. Er weiss nicht einmal, ob es ein kleinzelliger krebs ist, weil er so desinteressiert ist.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Heribert

> bei mir liegt es nicht am (stark eingeschränktem) rauchen,
> eher am Alkohol, Eier, Krabben und Joghurts.


@Hartmut,
es ist schon erstaunlich mit welcher nonchalance Du mit Deiner Gesundheit umgehst, sollten das die Ursachen für Deine Magenbeschwerden sein!

----------


## Hvielemi

> Lieber Konrad, bei mir liegt es ... eher am Alkohol, Eier, Krabben und Joghurts.


Lass doch einfach weg, was deinem Magen nicht gut tut,
oder nimm nur so wenig davon, dass es keine Beschwerden gibt.





> Einer meiner besten Freunde ist nun an Lungenkrebs erkrankt. 
> Er hatte vor fünf Jahren aufgehört zu rauchen, wegen Herzinfarkt.


Das sollten wir ja nun zur Genüge wissen, dass ein Krebs jahrelang braucht,
um nachweisbar zu werden. Es ist gut möglich, dass dein Freund schon
Krebs hatte, bevor er mit dem Rauchen aufhörte. Dreissig Verdoppelungen
à zwei Monaten würden passen, selbst für einen aggressiven Krebs.

Aber dennoch: 
Mit jeder nicht gerauchten Zigarette reduziert man sein Krebsrisiko und
bessert allgemein seine Gesundheit auf und stinkt weniger. 
Nicht nur die Lunge, sondern auch Mund, Zunge, Speiseröhre, Magen,
Niere etc. kennen Raucherkrebs.


So, es klingelt, ich muss jetzt mein Heparin spritzen!
Grüsse nach Kiel oder Alacant,  wo ihr halt grad seid!
Konrad

----------


## Hartmut S

Nein Heribert, die Nachlässigkeit hält sich im Rahmen.
So viel trinke ich nun auch wieder nicht.
Seitdem ich weiss, dass die Tabletten schädlich sein könnten, nehme ich gelegentlich nur noch 20 mg.

Karl raucht nicht, und trinkt bestimmt auch keinen Alkohol,
deshalb gehen wir lieber zurück zum eigentlichen Thema
oder in die Rauchere . . . ähhmm, - in die Plauderecke.  :L&auml;cheln: 

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## carloso

Ja stimmt Hartmut S ich rauche schon seit 40 Jahren nicht mehr und mein letzter Rausch ist schon 50 Jahre her. 
Ich habe jetzt 3 Tabletten genommen und die Nebenwirkungen sind saftig bis zu Schwindelanfälle so das ich heute wieder abgesetzt habe. Eine Besserung konnte ich nicht feststellen aber bei 3 Pillen hat das aber noch keine Auswirkungen. Ich hoffe das es von alleine besser wird.
So nun werde ich eine kleine Wanderung bei diesem schönen Wetter machen.
Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

So nun bin ich wieder Zuhause, war 7 Tage im Krankenhaus wegen Anastomosenstriktur und Infekt. Leider bin ich wieder Inkontinenz und bin gespannt wie lange ich brauche um wieder Kontinent zu werden. Hoffe das diese Anastomosenstriktur nicht mehr vorkommt oder muss ich immer wieder rechnen das es wieder passiert ?
Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Habe heute meine Daten in http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=722&page=data eingetragen so gut ich konnte. Meine nächste PSA Messung ist ende August.
Meine Inkontinenz macht nur kleine Fortschritte aber ich übe fleißig Beckenbodentraining.
Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Letzte Woche war ich bei der Blutabnahme und heute habe ich das Ergebniss bekommen PSA 0,007ng/ml und so darf es weitergehen. Leider bin ich nicht mehr Kontinent seit der Anastomosenstriktur aber 90% wieder dicht. Leider bei der Potenz rührt sich nichts.
Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Heute den PSA-Wert von 0,007 unverändert wie letztes mal erhalten, und so darf es weitergehen leider bin ich wieder Inkontinent. Das heißt ich kann zwar halten aber wenn das Signal kommt muss ich in den nächsten 3 bis 5 Minuten was finden sonst geht es in die Einlage die ich als Sicherheit trage. Potenz immer noch null wird wahrscheinlich nichts mehr kommen.
Gruß Karl

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Karl,

Potenz immer noch auf Null.
Das ist zwar schlimm, aber ein guter Tausch gegen das Leben.
Bei mir klappt es seit der RPE auch nicht mehr wie früher.

Dein PSA ist unverändert.
Gerade das, ist doch das wichtigste!

Die Inkontinenz hast du doch auch weitgehend in dem Griff bekommen.
Aus Sicherheitsgrünen habe ich auch längere Zeit Einlagen getragen. Hauptsächlich nachts.
Habe etwas Geduld.
Erst einmal wünsche ich dir alles Gute!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## carloso

Danke Hartmut
Ja mit meinem PSA-Wert bin ich sehr zufrieden und sollte auch weiterhin so bleiben. Für die Potenz habe ich eine Vakumpumpe was ausgezeichnet funktioniert und meine Frau noch besser fühlt als früher. Das einzige was mich zu schaffen macht ist die Harnweginfektion, aber das Medikament hilft was ich zur Zeit nehme.
Gruß
Karl

----------


## carloso

Mit meinem PSA-Wert bin ich zufrieden, leider habe ich große Probleme mit Wasserlassen. War 7  Tage im Krankenhaus wegen Anastomosenstriktur und Infekt. Es wurde ein  Urostoma (Künstlicher Blasenausgang) gelegt weil komplett zu war am  Blasenausgang. Es wurde eine Schlitzung gemacht trotzdem Probleme beim  Wasserlassen so das ich mit Urostoma leeren muss. Langsam habe ich die Nase voll. Urologe versucht nun mit Medikamente  TAMSULOSIN AL 04 mg und Antibiotika zu lösen was seit einer Woche Erfolglos ist. Am liebsten würde ich Urologen und KH wechseln.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Urologe

Bei NARBENbildung und nicht mehr existenter Prostata KANN Tamsolusin nicht funktionieren!
Da hat der Kollege leider das System irgendwie nicht verstanden ....

----------


## carloso

Danke @Urologe für den Hinweis, dasselbe habe ich mir auch gedacht, aber ich habe nun ein Problem was soll ich da tun, hat mir zusätzlich Diclofenac 50 verschrieben die ich nicht nehme wegen die gravierenden Nebenwirkungen was auch gestern in NDR TV gebracht haben. Es muss doch eine Lösung geben.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Urologe

Was soll das Diclo den bewirken bei Ihnen?

----------


## carloso

@Urologe
Angeblich soll Diclofenac 50 Entkrampfen und entzüngungshemmend sein und den Schmerz lindern. 
Habe heute einen Termin in Urologischen Abteilung Rechts der Isar geholt und hoffe das die mir helfen können, verlangen aber auch Unterlagen von vergangenen Behandlungen die das KH nicht mehr hat, sondern das Urologische Zentrum. Bei Nachfrage wollen die wissen für was ich das brauche.

Gruß Karl

----------


## buschreiter

Das ist nicht schlimm. Es sind DEINE Unterlagen und DEINE Befunde

----------


## carloso

@buschreiter Ja klar sind das meine Unterlagen aber machen sich Gedanken für was ich das brauche.
Nun habe ich den Termin verschoben bei Rechts der Isar bzw. wurde verschoben. Habe am Montag den 27 Termin bei Urologischen Zentum und dabei möchte ich darauf ansprechen was man da machen könnte damit das Wasser normal wieder läuft. Ich habe mir folgendes gedacht das man einen Katheter setzt für 14 Tage mit Beinbeutel oder gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit zum Beispiel; ein Stück künstliche Harnröhre so ähnlichlich wie Harnleiterschiene und später wieder dann entfernen ? Wäre Dankbar wenn ich Tipps bekommen würde so das ich am Montag das besprechen kann.

Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Heute habe ich von meiner neuen Urologin den aktuellen 0,09 ng/ml PSA-Wert erhalten, worüber ich mich gar nicht freue. Es ist zwar ein anderes Lobor aber ein so großen Anstieg habe ich nicht erwartet, also muss wohl irgendwo was hängen geblieben sein. Morgen habe ich einen Termin Rechts der Isar wegen meiner  Anastomosenstriktur bzw. Harnröhrenverengung an Blasenanschluss. Werde dann Berichten was Dr. dann sagt.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo lieber Karl,

du hast noch keine Antwort erhalten, daher versuche ich dir eine unqualifizierte zu geben.

0,09 ng/ml PSA-Wert 
Das ist wohl nicht ganz so gut.
Können Schreibfehler ausgeschlossen werden?
Wenn nicht, die Labore haben ihre Eigenarten.
Die Ergebnisse können enorm abweichen.




> Habe am Montag den 27 Termin bei Urologischen Zentum und dabei möchte ich darauf ansprechen was man da machen könnte damit das Wasser normal wieder läuft. Ich habe mir folgendes gedacht das man einen Katheter setzt für 14 Tage mit Beinbeutel oder gibt es da eine andere Möglichkeit zum Beispiel; ein Stück künstliche Harnröhre so ähnlichlich wie Harnleiterschiene und später wieder dann entfernen ? Wäre


Eine Harnschiene wäre eine Möglichkeit, um das wieder in den Griff zu bekommen.
Eine Harnschiene ist aber nicht unproblematisch. 
Da müssen einige Dinge beachtet werden.
Mir hatte sie damals geholfen.
Unangenehm, aber zweckmäßig?!

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## carloso

Hallo Hartmut
Habe heute nochmal die Urologin angerufen und sie hat den PSA-Wert nochmals bestätigt. Also nicht mehr Rezidivfrei das ging schneller als gedacht.
Ein paar Jahre hätte ich es mir gewünscht. Jetzt heist es wohl mal abwarten auf die nächste PSA-Wertmessung wann das Nadir von 0,20 oder noch höher erreicht wird um dann was zu unternehmen.
War gestern auch Rechts der Isar Klinik wegen der Besprechung von Harnröhrenstrikturen OP siehe Bericht in myprostate.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Hartmut S

lieber karl,

das ist nicht so schön. es ist aber auch nicht dramatisch. das weisst du sicherlich mittlerweile selbst.
da müssen nun einmal die besseren user hier aus dem forum ran.
ich erlaube mir einmal zu schreiben, dass ich nur für dein wohlbefinden zuständig bin.

deinen bericht in "myprostate" lese ich nachher einmal.

gruss
hartmut

----------


## carloso

War am 20.06 2017 bei Urologin zum Katheter wechseln und bekomme am 6.7.2017 wieder einen suprapubischen Bauch-Katheter mit dem ich besser zurecht komme und angenehmer ist. Dabei wurde auch Blut abgenommen und zusätzlich nochmals PSA-Wert gemessen. Heute habe ich einen Brief bekommen von der Urologin mit der freudigen Nachricht das der PSA Wert bei 0,07 ng/ml PSA-Wert liegt. Es scheint wohl eine Schwankung in dem Messverfahren zu sein.

Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Heute habe ich den PSA_Wert erfahren 0,07 ng/ml es hat sich nichts verändert und freue mich auf diese gute Nachricht. Auch mit dem suprapubischen Bauch-Katheter komme ich gut zurecht.
Habe in myprostate den Eintrag gemacht und sah ich das auch Konrad eine gute Nachricht bekommen hat. Möge es das es so weiter läuft.

Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Heute den neuen PSA-Wert erhalten und es ist im steigen 0,1 ng/ml, verstehe aber nicht was mir 0.47 sagt. Kann ich da 3 Monate abwarten bis zur nächsten Erhöhung ? oder muss ich jetzt schon was unternehmen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Karl

0.47 ist die aktuelle PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) in Jahren, über
zwei Messperioden ist die VZ gar ein Jahr.
Du solltest etwa in der halben VZ, also in 3 Monaten nachmessen.

So, wie dein PSA-Verlauf assieht, waren die 0.01er Werte von
2016/17 mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit falsch.
Ob da überhaupt ein Anstieg stattfinde, oder das Schwankungen 
um 0.1ng/ml rum seien, werden die nächsten Messungen zeigen.

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## carloso

Danke Konrad



> Lieber Karl
> 
> So, wie dein PSA-Verlauf assieht, waren die 0.01er Werte von
> 2016/17 mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit falsch.
> Ob da überhaupt ein Anstieg stattfinde, oder das Schwankungen 
> um 0.1ng/ml rum seien, werden die nächsten Messungen zeigen.


Diese Werte entstanden weil ich den Urologen gewechselt habe der ein anders Labor hat.
Aber die drei letzten Einträge im myprostate stimmen das ist daselbe Labor.
So wie ich das verstehe brauche ich noch keine Sorgen machen bis zum nächsten PSA-Wert Messung in drei Monaten.

Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Korrektur!
Hab gerade den Brief von der Urologin bekommen mit dem richtigen PSA-Wert von 0,15 ng/ml und das sieht nun ein wenig anders aus. Es ist eine Katastrophe warum Sprechstundenhilfe nicht richtig lesen können. In den Schreiben empfiehlt die Ärztin nach 3 Monaten PSA-Wert zu messen.
Eines ist jetzt schon sicher das eine Behandlung weiter geht nur welche die beste Option ist ? Wahrscheinlich Bestrahlung.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Stefan1

> Es ist eine Katastrophe warum Sprechstundenhilfe nicht richtig lesen können.


Moins,
darum gehe ich in die Praxis und lasse mir die Werte grundsätzlich ausdrucken.

----------


## Hartmut S

> Eines ist jetzt schon sicher das eine Behandlung weiter geht nur welche die beste Option ist ? Wahrscheinlich Bestrahlung.


Lieber Karl,

es gibt zwei Möglichkeiten:
Entweder Prostata LogenBestrahlung bis spätestens 0.50 PSA,
oder Abwarten, und bei PSA ca. 1.50 eine PSMA/PET CT durchführen lassen.

Soweit ich im Profil lesen konnte, hattest du ja in der letzten Zeit (seit RPE) einige Probleme mit der Harnröhre, Blase und Darm.
Das müsste nun genau mit den Ärzten abgeklärt werden, ob eine Bestrahlung, ohne eine weitere Schädigung machbar ist.

Nun solltest du einmal beobachten, wie schnell der PSA-Anstieg vorschreitet.
Auf die Gefahr hin, die letzte Heilungschance zu versäumen, kann ich Dir da zu dieser Zeit keinen Rat geben.
Es könnten auch Lymphknoten sein, die diesen Anstieg verursachen.




> _Es ist eine Katastrophe warum Sprechstundenhilfen nicht richtig lesen können._


Konrad wartet auf seine Ergebnisse in der Klinik.
Ich fahre 3 Tage vorher zu meiner Praxis, damit wir zur Besprechung die Ergebnisse haben.
Ich brauche daher nicht anrufen. Gelegentlich gibt es aber auch vorher ein Fax, oder der Arzt ruft mich an.
Manchmal sind die Kilometer entscheidend, wie man es handhabt.
Lieber Stefan, nicht jeder hat den Urologen vor seiner Haustür.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Stefan1

> Lieber Stefan, nicht jeder hat den Urologen vor seiner Haustür.


Lieber Hartmut,
da ich " heimatloser " in OWL weilte, mußte ich 200 km fahren um meine Werte zu erfahren und die 6 monats Spritze abzuholen  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln: 
macht aber nix, bin zufrieden und glücklich wenn der Diesel mit 5,5 t brummt  :Gro&szlig;es L&auml;cheln:

----------


## Hvielemi

> Korrektur!
> Hab gerade den Brief von der Urologin bekommen mit dem richtigen PSA-Wert von 0,15 ng/ml 
> und das sieht nun ein wenig anders aus. 
> In den Schreiben empfiehlt die Ärztin nach 3 Monaten PSA-Wert zu messen.


Nicht nur die Sprechstundenhilfe kann nicht lesen, die Urologin auch nicht:
Nun hast Du 0.15ng/ml, also knapp unterhalb des biochemischen Rezidiv,
und eine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit VZ von 80 Tagen, und die will erst in 90 
Tagen nachmessen!? Denkt die, oder fährt die sture Routine?

Wenn Du, wie von mir empfohlen, in der halben VZ, also in 40 Tagen 
nachmisst, läge der Wert bei gleichbleibender VZ bei 0.21 ng/ml.
Nachmessen in vier Wochen wäre sogar besser, auch dann liessen sich
Aussagen zur VZ machen, also zur Aggressivität dieses allfälligen Rezidivs.

Dann sollte man sich im Klaren sein, ob und wie man bestrahlen wolle,
und nicht erst in weiteren 50 Tagen mal gucken und falsche Werte bröseln.
Ist der Wert dann tiefer, ergibt sich also eine längere VZ, ist es dennoch
nicht falsch, sich zur Salvage-Bestrahlung Gedanken gemacht zu haben.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS:
Was ich immer noch nicht verstehe ist, wieso sich das PSA Anfangs 2017
plötzlich mal verzehnfachte. Da liegt noch ein Fehler drin, der nicht durch
Arzt- und Laborwechsel erklärt werden kann.

----------


## carloso

Hallo Konrad



> PS:
> Was ich immer noch nicht verstehe ist, wieso sich das PSA Anfangs 2017
> plötzlich mal verzehnfachte. Da liegt noch ein Fehler drin, der nicht durch
> Arzt- und Laborwechsel erklärt werden kann.


Das Labor von der Urologin konnte nur bis 0,07 messen den das habe ich der Urologin darauf angesprochen warum auf einmal 0,09 und dann 0,07 wohl um mich zu beruhigen.
In Grunde genommen bin ich mit allen nicht zufrieden, schon bei der OP lief alles schief und auch die weiteren Behandlungen war nicht das beste.
Ich habe in Januar einen Katheterwechsel und da werde ich mit der Urologin alles besprechen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Hvielemi

Das erklärt nicht diesen Sprung von 0.007 auf 0.09ng/ml mit einer VZ von unter einem Monat.




> 07.02.17
> 0.01
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.05.17
> 0.09

----------


## carloso

Ja dann hat mich der Urologe in Ebersberg angeschwindelt es gibt sonst keine Erklärung.

----------


## Michi1

Ich gehe zum Blutabnehmen ein paar Tage bevor ich einen Termin bei Uro habe. Dann kann ich den Wert mit dem Arzt selber besprechen.

----------


## carloso

Hallo Michi1



> Ich gehe zum Blutabnehmen ein paar Tage bevor ich einen Termin bei Uro habe. Dann kann ich den Wert mit dem Arzt selber besprechen.


Es geht ja darum das die Angestellten das richtig lesen und nicht pauschal etwas sagen was nicht stimmt nur weil es unter der Nachweisgrenze liegt.
Ebersberger Urologie ist ein Prostatazentrum und da erhofft man schon das einen richtig übermittelt wird. Was ich sehr stark bemängelte ist das man Unterlagen anfordern musste und doch nur die hälfte bekommt, Von PSA-Wert aus dem Labor habe ich nie die Befunde bekommen warum weis ich nicht.
Ohnehin verstehe ich nicht warum man so ein Geheimnis macht das soll doch verständlich sein das man dies herausgibt. Deshalb bin ich auch zu einen anderen Urologen gegangen was in meiner nähe ist. 
Mit der Urologin verstehe ich mich gut und bekomme sogar die PSA-Werte per Post zugeschickt, aber die Neugier ist eben groß und ruft an und da sollte die Sprechstundenhilfe schon richtig übermitteln.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Reinhold2

Ach Karl, das Thema hatten wir schon öfters hier im Forum. In den meisten Praxen ist es den Arzthelferinnen verboten, PSA-Werte telefonisch den Patienten zu übermitteln. Da kann es leicht zu Hörfehlern, Lesefehlern oder sonstigen Fehlern kommen. Nur der Urologe darf Auskunft geben und das auch ungern telefonisch. 
R.

----------


## Konrad

das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. bei mir ging das immer mit einer telefonauskunft.

für karl: bitte bei weiterem ansteigen der werte bestrahlungen nach möglichkeit vermeiden, da die mittel der wahl bei verschlechterungen immer mehr eingeschränkt werden.

----------


## carloso

> für karl: bitte bei weiterem ansteigen der werte bestrahlungen nach möglichkeit vermeiden, da die mittel der wahl bei verschlechterungen immer mehr eingeschränkt werden.


Habe heute neues PSA Ergebnis erhalten 0,18 ng/ml ja ist nun im steigen. Ich werde den Rat von Hartmut annehmen und Abwarten, und bei PSA ca. 1.50 eine PSMA/PET CT durchführen lassen oder gibt es noch eine bessere Option?. Ist es ein großes Risiko abzuwarten bis 1,5 ?
Habe am 28.02.2018 einen Termin wegen Anastomosenstriktur im KH München Großhadern und werde zusätzlich fragen stellen um weiteres Vorgehen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Hartmut S

Lieber Karl,

es war kein Rat, nur eine der Möglichkeiten.
Man sollte genau beobachten, wie schnell, oder wie langsam der PSA Verlauf sich in den nächsten Monaten fortsetzt.
Das würde ich dann noch einmal mit einem neutralen Arzt und hier im Forum besprechen.
Da gibt es Meinungen zu, wenn der Anstieg sich sehr moderat verhält.

Die Gefahr besteht, wenn du auf die Bestrahlung verzichtest, du die letzte Heilungschance verpasst.
Mein Anstieg verlief langsam, daher hatten die Ärzte auf Lymphknoten getippt.
In der Prostataloge wurde auch nach 4 Jahren im PET-CT nichts Auffälliges entdeckt.
Glück gehabt, und richtig getippt.
Und dennoch nicht so schön, denn dann folgt eine Nach-OP oder / und eine Bestrahlung.

Gruss
Hartmut

----------


## Michi1

Dazu möchte ich sagen ich hab beim PSA Anstieg auf 0,2 nicht auf die Bestrahlung verzichtet und bin jetzt schon fast 2 Jahre <0,07. Aber jeder muss selbst entscheiden wie er am Leben hängt. Ob mit oder ohne "Nebenwirkungen" die vielleicht eintreten können.

----------


## carloso

Lieber Hartmut



> es war kein Rat, nur eine der Möglichkeiten.


 So habe ich es auch verstanden und ich werde noch beobachten wie schnell er steigt, der Anstieg von Oktober 2017 bis Dezember waren es 0,7 wärendt der letzten Messperiode nur 0,3 sind. Habe es in myprostate eingetragen und es zeigt ein grünes Feld verstehen tu ich den Allgoritmus nicht das kann Konrad.
Lieber Michi



> Aber jeder muss selbst entscheiden wie er am Leben hängt. Ob mit oder ohne "Nebenwirkungen" die vielleicht eintreten können.


Nebenwirkungen habe ich genug, es vergeht nicht ein Tag wo ich keine Schmerzen habe dieser Katheter ist Lästig und zwickt ständig aber das sind zwei Baustellen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## uwes2403

> . Habe es in myprostate eingetragen und es zeigt ein grünes Feld verstehen tu ich den Allgoritmus nicht das kann Konrad.
> Gruß Karl


Servus Karl,

das Feld ist grün, weil die Verdoppelungszeit im Vergleich zur vorherigen Meßperiode gestiegen ist, der PSA also langsamer stieg als davor.

VZ vom 20.9. - 18.12. = 0,22 Jahre, VZ vom 18.12. - 14.02. sind 0,6 Jahre.

Grüße

Uwe

----------


## Hvielemi

> Ist es ein großes Risiko abzuwarten bis 1,5 ?




Nein, lieber Karl, kein grosses Risiko. Das wird dich nicht gleich umhauen.
Aber die immer noch gegebene Chance auf Heilung könnte dann verspielt sein,
was hiesse, dass Du für dein Leben lang immer wieder mit Dem Krebs zu tun
hättest. Das ist zwar nicht sicher, ebensowenig, wie dass eine frühe Bestrahlung heile.
Doch da geht es um handfeste Statistik.

Deine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) ist über mehrere Messperioden gesehen 
immer noch so um 4.5 Monate, wie sie es auch schon vor der RPE war. 
(Wenn ich mal wieder zuhause bin, zeig ich dir das in der myprostate-Grafik)
Aufgrund dieser Beobachtung gehe ich davon aus, dass es sich um ein einfaches
Weiterwachsen des Stammtumors handle, dort wo einige Zellen eben im Körper
verblieben (R1). Metastasen hätten verschiedene Mutationen durchlaufen müssen um
überhaupt metastasieren zu können. Dabei verkürzt sich die PSA-VZ üblicherweise.
Metastasen, die man im PSMA-PET suchen würde, halte ich daher für unwahrscheinlich.




> Habe am 28.02.218 einen Termin wegen Anastomosenstriktur im KH München Großhadern 
> und werde zusätzlich Fragen stellen um weiteres Vorgehen.


Aber ob eine Anastomosestriktur einfach so zu bestrahlen sei, weiss ich nicht.
Es ist wichtig, dass Du auch dies in Grosshadern ansprichst.


Nimm den Tag
Konrad

----------


## carloso

Ich danke dir Konrad und Uwe für die Aufklärung. 
Ja ich bin gespannt was der Prof. Tritschler sagt, wahrscheinlich wird es nicht einfach sein in Prostataloge zu bestrahlen wegen Anastomosestriktur.
Ich hoffe nicht das die Tumormetastase irgendwo anders liegt.

Gruß Karl

----------


## LowRoad

Ich möchte hier nochmals auf die Bedeutung der PSA Verdopplungszeit (PSADT) nach Primärtherapieversagen hinweisen. Bei kurzen Verdopplungszeiten ergibt sich doch ein sehr viel höheres Risiko für Fernmetastasen, was mit der krankheitsspezifischen Sterblichkeit verbunden ist.

Natürlich darf und muss sich jeder Patient selbst entscheiden, was für ihn wichtig ist. Das sollte aufgrund seines Alters, seinen Begleiterkrankungen, der Lebenserwartung und seinen Wünschen erfolgen. Man muss nicht unbedingt an Metastasen versterben, sondern kann sie oftmals über Jahre hin in Schach halten, ohne die Risiken von nebenwirkungsreichen Therapien zu riskieren. Wer allerdings auf maximale Lebenszeit oder sogar Heilung abzielt, der sollte eher direkt und umfassend handeln.

Interessant bei der Statistik von *Smith* ist, dass das Metastasenrisiko offensichtlich nicht mit der PSADT linear ansteigt, sondern, dass es ein Schwellwert bei etwa 6 Monaten gibt:



"Diese Zahl veranschaulicht die Tatsache, dass Personen mit relativ langen Verdopplungszeiten (> 8-10 Monate) ein viel geringeres Risiko haben, Metastasen zu entwickeln oder an Prostatakrebs zu sterben als solche mit kürzeren Verdopplungszeiten..."

----------


## carloso

> Ich möchte hier nochmals auf die Bedeutung der PSA Verdopplungszeit (PSADT) nach Primärtherapieversagen hinweisen. Bei kurzen Verdopplungszeiten ergibt sich doch ein sehr viel höheres Risiko für Fernmetastasen, was mit der krankheitsspezifischen Sterblichkeit verbunden ist.


Dann verstehe ich das so, das ich ein höheres Risiko habe.
War heute bei der Urologin zum Katheterwechsel dabei sprach sie auch den PSA Wert von 0,18 ng/ml an und meinte noch eine Messperiode von 3 Monaten abwarten und erst bei 0,25 reagieren. Sie sagte das sie einen Patienten hat der schon 5 Jahre ein PSA zwischen 0,15 und 0,25 ng/ml schwankt und dem geht es sehr gut. Ich kann das nicht glauben aber vielleicht will sie mich nur beruhigen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Franzlxaver

Naja, ich hatte fast drei Jahre einen PSA zwischen 0.19 und 0.26 und mir ging es bombastico. Alles kann, nix muss ;-) Aber mit dem nötigen Respekt sollte man dem Krebs schon begegnen ...

----------


## carloso

Heute wieder den neuen PSA-Wert von 0,22 ng/ml erhalten, warum aber die Verdoppelungszeit wieder kürzer ist. Habe mir gedacht das der Krebs Linear wächst.
Nächste Messung werde ich am 18 Mai machen und dann was unternehmen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Hallo Konrad
Muss da etwas Richtig stellen, am 14. Februar 2018 hatte ich 0,18 und am 27.März 0,22 ng/ml siehe myprostate ich habe heute erst das Ergebnis bekommen weil die Urologin Urlaub machte was sie sehr nötig hatte. Wäre schön gewesen wenn er stehen geblieben wäre. Aber das ist noch kein Problem nur Curcuma hilft nicht was ich nehme. :-)

Gruß Karl

----------


## Hvielemi

Ach so, ich glaubte, Du habest einen neuen Wert von dieser Woche,
darum hab ich meinen auf dieser falschen Annahme basierenden Beitrag 
gleich gelöscht.

Von diesem seltsamen Sprung im Mai 2017 auf 0.09ng/ml abgesehen, 
hast Du seit Anfang 2017 eine PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von etwa 4 Monaten.
Dass das etwas wackelt, liegt daran, dass Du keine Maschine bist.
Es ist gut, dass Du im Mai nach etwa der halben VZ nachmessen wirst.
Dann wird man deutlicher sehen, wohin die Reise gehte.

Konrad

----------


## carloso

Nun melde ich mich mal wieder.
Habe heute meine PSA-Werte 0,42 ng/ml erhalten die sich in 3 Monaten fast verdoppelt haben. Meine Urologin will nun ein PSMA/PET-CT machen lassen. Es ist fraglich ob man bei diesem Wert schon was sieht. Allerdings der suprapubischen Katheter macht mir Probleme, habe immer Schmerzen besonder am Ende der Blasenentleerung. Nehme nun Vesikur 10 mg damit es den Reiz wegnimmt was auch ein wenig Erfolg verspricht.

Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Ein neues Update
habe letzten Donnerstag PSMA/PET-CT machen lassen und gestern die CD erhalten, aber der Bericht geht an meiner Urologin die nächsten 14 Tage in Urlaub ist. Ich wollte auch einen Bericht aber das machen die nicht haben die gesagt verstehe nicht warum? 
Habe die CD angeschaut aber als Laie verstehe ich die Bilder nicht. Die Bilder sind weis, schwarz und  grau davon eine weise Eigroße Stelle nähe der linken Leiste das dort nicht hin gehört. Als Laie nehme ich an das dies eine große Metastase ist.
Nun heißt es abwarten bis die Urologin von Urlaub zurück ist. Allerdings bin ich beunruhigt so lange zu warten den mein PSA müsste rechnerisch schon bei 0,7 ng/ml sein und das finde ich bei einem Rezdiv schon hoch.
Wenn meine Beurteilung richtig wäre dann würde eine Bestrahlung besser sein als Hormon-Entzug und Chemo ? 
Nun muss ich warten.

Gruß Karl

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo Karl,

also bei meine PSMA-PETs waren auch immer bunte Bildsequenzen mit dabei. Versuch mal zu scrollen. 
Die Blase ist dann da hell gelb und auch die Lunge und die Nieren und die Speicheldrüsen im Kopf auch.  Schau, ob Du helle oder gelbe oder rote Stellen findest. Können auch nur Punkte sein.

Du kannst Dir meine PSAM-PET Bilder gerne anschauen zum Vergleich: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/rzm9me5ei...77RKrMAMa?dl=0
Aber Vorsicht: ich habe den ganzen Rücken voller Metastasen und auch sonst einiges im Skelett.

Und dann lass Dich nicht weiter von den Ärzten verarschen. Mach Rabatz, der Befund steht Dir zu.

----------


## RalfDm

> Und dann lass Dich nicht weiter von den Ärzten verarschen. Mach Rabatz, der Befund steht Dir zu.


Siehe "Basiswissen", Kapitel 21, Patientenrechte, Einsicht in die eigene Krankenakte. Einfach darauf verweisen, dass Du gemäß § 630g (2) BGB eine elektronische Abschrift Deiner Patientenakte verlangen kannst. Wenn die Praxis bisher so etwas nicht macht, dann müssen sie jetzt dazulernen. Dazu hatten sie fünf Jahre Zeit.

Ralf

----------


## carloso

Hallo Sepp
Habe deine Bilder angeschaut das sieht bei dir nicht gut aus, da bin ich noch gut dran. So wie ich deine Hystologie gelesen habe bist du rechts der Isar in Behandlung. Auch ich habe das PSMA/PET-CT rechts der Isar machen lassen und die weitere Behandlung wird dort gemacht da ich ja in München wohne.
Hallo Ralf
man möchte doch meinen das das Personal von Rechts der Isar über den § 630g (2) BGB Kenntnis haben aber immer noch versucht wird abzuwimmeln, werde morgen anrufen da die weitere Behandlung ohnehin dort weiter geführt wird.

Gruß Karl

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo Karl,

ja, im Klinikum r.d.Isar kennen sie mich schon gut und ich fühle mich dort auch gut aufgehoben, auch wenn ich schon einpaar Streits dort hatte - aber das waren nicht die Krebsleute da.

Die Damen am Telefon und auch am Empfang haben die Anweisung, Befunde nicht direkt an die Patienten zu geben, denn sie fürchten, dass diese missinterpretiert werden. Warum man aber die CD mit nehmen kann und die Befunde nicht, weiß ich nicht.

Den Befund überreichen sie Dir nur dann, wenn Dein behandelnder Arzt zustimmt. - An den musst Du daher zuerst ran kommen. Aber wenn der im Urlaub ist, dann mach einen Kompromiss und lass den Befund an Deinen Hausarzt faxen. Dann haben sie Ihre Anweisung erfüllt und Du hast den Befund auch.

Was werden sie im r.d. Isar mit Dir machen?

----------


## carloso

Hallo Sepp
Habe Rechts der Isar angerufen um einen Termin für Beratung und Behandlung wegen meinen Rezidiv, aber die hat mich gleich abgewimmelt und soll warten bis meine Urologin von Urlaub zurück ist. Also wieder eine Verzögerung und das Ding wächst in mir weiter.
So wie ich die CD verstehe ist eine größere Metastase in der Prostataloge nähe linker Leiste. Knochen sind noch nicht betroffen.
Ich würde da eine Bestrahlung machen lassen wenn das die bessere Option ist. 
Aber nun lassen sie mich mit der Angst braten, 14 Tage ist eine lange Zeit bis dahin kann vieles wachsen.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Michi1

Von der ersten PSA Meldung bis zur OP hat es bei mir fast 4 Monate gedauert. Ich habe mich deswegen nicht verrückt machen lassen.
Hebe mir höchstens noch Tip von Betroffenen eingeholt. Wenn man einfach mit der Krankheit umgeht wird man schnell welche finden denen das selbe schon durchgemacht haben. Alles vor anderen Verschweigen ist nicht der richtige Ungang mit der Krankheit. Man glaubt gar nicht wie viele Betroffene es gibt.

----------


## MartinWK

Ein Befundbericht ist zunächst einmal eine Nachricht von Arzt zu Arzt und damit als solcher "privat". Wenn man ihn im verschlossenen Umschlag mitbekommt (sozusagen als "Postbote") wäre es fragwürdig, den zu öffnen und den Inhalt zu lesen. Allerdings enthält der Befundbericht immer Daten des Patienten. Und ein Befundbericht ist kein Meinungsaustausch, sondern im Wesentlichen ein genormtes Instrument der Informationsweiterleitung, insoweit "objektiv" wie die CD. Zusätzlich enthält er gelegentlich gutachterliche Bestandteile (der Evidenzklasse IV), die sich ausschließlich auf den Patienten und nicht etwa andere Personen beziehen. Der Arzt hat diesen Befund im Übrigen im Auftrag des Patienten erstellt (und nicht im Auftrag des "behandelnden Arztes"). Der Inhalt des Befundes steht dem Patienten daher ohne Zweifel zu, umso mehr, als er für ihn unter Umständen lebensbedrohliche Konsequenzen haben kann. Eine Verzögerung der Mitteilung (durch die Weiterleitung an den nächsten Arzt) könnte außer dem Verstoß gegen die "informationelle Selbstbestimmung" und die Datenschutzgesetze auch als unterlassene Hilfeleistung bzw. Kunstfehler angesehen werden.
Ein Öffnen des mitgegebenen Briefes wäre rechtlich und moralisch nicht zu beanstanden.

Der ausstellende Arzt kann die Herausgabe sicher nicht mit einem angeblichen Recht des Empfängers verweigern ("Hausarzt"). Der hat mit diesem Auftragsverhältnis überhaupt nichts zu tun. Sofern der Bericht erst später erstellt wird (weil zum Beispiel umfangreiche Bildgebung zu bewerten ist), kann man verlangen, über die Fertigstellung informiert zu werden (bzw. nachfragen), und dann ggfs. Einsicht in den Bericht verlangen.
In dem Augenblick, in dem der Befund zu den medizinischen Akten geht (beim Arzt, im Krankenhaus), entsteht ja das Einsichtsrecht.

Die Befürchtung der "Misinterpretation" habe ich auch schon gehört, gerade bei Krebsbefunden. Der Arzt hat Angst, dass der Patient übertrieben reagiert und sich "etwas antut" - und dass das dem Arzt nachher angelastet wird. Zur Wirksamkeit dieses Argumentes bedürfte es der Feststellung der psychischen Labilität und/oder der Unmündigkeit des Patienten - pauschal wird das wohl kaum das Einsichtsrecht aushebeln können. Wenn der Arzt hier Bedenken hat, muss er nach erfolgtem Wunsch des Patienten eben (kurzfristig!) ein Gespräch ermöglichen. Nach Bildgebung habe ich solche Gespräche immer sofort erlebt, das Wesentliche wurde angekündigt, der schriftliche Befund kam dann später an den Hausarzt oder an mich. Auch als ich noch Kassenpatient gewesen bin.

 Wenn das Klinikum nach einem PSMA PET/CT keine Nachbesprechung macht, ist das wohl von der Klinikleitung aus Kostengründen so angeordnet. Wenn sie dann keine Befunde rausrücken, wäre ein Brief an den ärztlichen Direktor zu überlegen. Oder vor Ort fragen, wer das angeordnet hat und bei dem vorstellig werden.

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Karl,

jede Praxis hat doch eine Urlaubsvertretung, die auf dem Anrufbeantworter angegeben ist.
Lass den Bericht per Fax dort hinschicken, und hole dir den ab.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo Karl,

der Rat von Hartmut ist gut. Mach das, denn sonst gehst Du noch an die Decke.  Ich kann keine "Weichteilmetastasen" diagnistizieren, denn da ist zu viel Zeug, was leuchten darf, z.B. die Harnleiter  (kleiner Witz am Rande: die in GHD haben sich hier auch schon mal blamiert bei mir, als sie meinten, der leuchtende Harnleiter wäre eine dicke Metastase).  Knochen sind gut selbst zu erkennen.
Und mach Dir wg. 2 Wochen nicht ins Hemd. Der PK ist kein Rennpferd.  Aber ich weiß, die Ungeweissheit nagt. 

Blöd ist aber das Verhalten allemal und ich fühle mich hier manchmal richtig verschaukelt.  Auf die Frage eines kleinen Assistenzarztes ob ich "vom Fach" wäre, habe ich neulich geantwortet:  nein, aber eine CD kann ich auch einlegen.  (ging da um meine Szinti Bilder - die so eindeutig sind, dass sie jede Laie versteht). Ich habe darauf die Xofigo Therapie beendet, was die Ärzte auch etwas verdutzt hat.  Aber bei den wirklich guten habe ich da kein Problem.

----------


## carloso

Hallo Sepp



> Hallo Karl,
> 
> Und mach Dir wg. 2 Wochen nicht ins Hemd. Der PK ist kein Rennpferd.  Aber ich weiß, die Ungeweissheit nagt.


Die 14 Tage kann ich warten aber bis eine Behandlung erfolgt wird es wohl dann weit mehr sein. Ich denke das die Urologin mit ADT anfängt und sich nach der Leitlinie richtet.
Ein anderes Problem macht mir mehr sorgen, der suprapubischen Katheter. Ständig habe ich Schmerzen und besonders am Ende der Entleerung und das zermürbt. Schmerzmittel helfen zwar aber dann sind im Urin Schleimflocken die den Katheter zu machen. Das sind alles Dinge die zu den Nebenwirkungen einer RPE gehören.

Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Ein update
War heute bei der Urologin weil ich schon wieder Katheterverschluss hatte und gewechselt werden musste.
Habe nun auch den Bericht von PET /CT.
Beurteilung: Lokalbefund: Lokalrezidiv links paramedian in der Prostataloge.
Lymphknoten pelvin: Lymphknotenmetastase linls pararektal im Bereich der mesorektalen Faszie weitere suspekte Lymphknoten iliakal bds. mit erhöther PSMA-Expression Lymphknoten extrapelvin Unauffällig.
Fernmetastasen: Knochenmetastase im BWK 4 fokal erhöhte PSMA Expression in Projektion auf mehrere Rippen, nicht ausreichend für den nachweis von Knochenmetastasen.
Ja nun was für eine Therpie? Ich denke das eine Bestrahlung am sinnvollsten wäre oder gleich Chemo  das effentuell andere Herde was man noch nicht sieht mitnimmt.

Gruß Karl

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo Karl,

das hört sich nicht so gut an: _Knochenmetastase im BWK 4 fokal erhöhte PSMA Expression in Projektion  auf mehrere Rippen, nicht ausreichend für den nachweis von  Knochenmetastasen._

Tja, mit Einzel - Bestrahlung würde ich da nicht mehr anfangen.
Ich hab' Deine Werte nicht mehr so im Kopf.  Aber vllt. reicht ja auch vorerst eine chem. Kastration (Testosteron-Blocker). Besprich das mal mit Deinem Onkologen.

----------


## Georg_

Ich verstehe den Bericht so, dass eine Knochenmetastase im BWK 4 gefunden wurde und ansonsten nichts Gesichertes festgestellt wurde.

Das Lokalrezidiv und die Lymphknoten kann man zusammen bestrahlen, dies sollte mit einer Hormontherapie kombiniert werden. Solange die Hormontherapie läuft wird die Knochenmetastase nicht wachsen. Zumindest technisch kann man diese mit CyberKnife bekämpfen. 

Ich würde erwarten, dass die Hormontherapie länger wirkt, wenn die größeren Tumorherde beseitigt wurden. Je mehr Tumormasse da ist, desto größer ist das Potential an Tumorzellen für eine Resistenzbildung.

Georg

----------


## carloso

Ich danke dir Sepp und Georg für  die Einschätzung.
Habe am Montag mit meiner Urologin einen Termin für ein Gespräch.



> Ich würde erwarten, dass die Hormontherapie länger wirkt, wenn die größeren Tumorherde beseitigt wurden. Je mehr Tumormasse da ist, desto größer ist das Potential an Tumorzellen für eine Resistenzbildung.
> 
> Georg


So sehe ich das auch Georg den eine chem. Kastration (Testosteron-Blocker) ist mir doch zu hart.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Georg_

Hallo Karl,

ich fürchte, ich bin etwas mißverstanden worden. Der Befund ist gar nicht gut und über 95% aller Ärzte werden eine Hormontherapie (das ist eine chem. Kastration) richtigerweise empfehlen. Sinnvoll kann auch dazu noch eine Chemo sein.

Ich wollte vorschlagen diese Hormontherapie mit einer Bestrahlung des Lokalrezidivs und der Lymphknoten zu kombinieren, um die Tumormasse zu senken und dadurch zu versuchen die Wirksamkeit der Hormontherapie zu verlängern. Bei diesem Befund keine Hormontherapie zu machen, das werde ich nicht empfehlen.

Georg

----------


## DieBlonde

Hallo Karl,
die Hormontherapie ist in dieser Situation in meinen Augen fast ein Muss, und ich persönlich würde - nach den bisher positiven Erfahrungen meines Mannes (siehe Profil) - eine sofortige zusätzliche Chemotherapie stark in Erwägung ziehen, wenn das dein Allgemeinzustand erlaubt.
Alles Gute!
Nat

----------


## carloso

Danke Nat für den Hinweis habe heute einen Termin bei der Urologin und werde das in Angriff nehmen.

Hallo Sepp in welcher Selbsthilfegruppe bist du in München?

Gruß Karl

----------


## SeppS58

Hallo Karl,

ich bin in der alten Blaim Gruppe:  http://shg-prostatakrebs-muenchen.de...prostatakrebs/

----------


## carloso

Hallo Sepp
Das ist wohl nicht die richtige Gruppe für mich, schade hätte dich gerne Kennengelernt.
Gestern war ich bei der Urologin was für welche Therapie nun weitergeht und dann kam der Hammer.
 Bei mir ist auch der Verdacht das ich Blasenkarzinome habe und somit die Blase entfernt werden muss. Dafür bekomme ich ein Urostoma Ileum condulit Ausgang. Bei dieser OP wäre auch dann die Möglichkeit das restliche Rezidiv und befallene Lymhknoten zu entfernen, damit würde sich eine Bestrahlung erübrigen.
Habe nun einen Überweisungsschein für r. d. Isar bekommen die das weiter behandeln. Hoffentlich stehe ich das alles durch denn ich bin jetzt schon durch die ständige Entzündung und Antibiotika Einnahme geschwächt.

Gruß Karl

----------


## carloso

Hallo Sepp
Das ist wohl nicht die richtige Gruppe für mich, schade hätte dich gerne Kennengelernt.
Doppeleintrag kann wohl nicht mehr löschen.

----------


## dreispitz

> Bei mir ist auch der Verdacht das ich Blasenkarzinome habe und somit die Blase entfernt werden muss. Dafür bekomme ich ein Urostoma Ileum condulit Ausgang. Bei dieser OP wäre auch dann die Möglichkeit das restliche Rezidiv und befallene Lymhknoten zu entfernen, damit würde sich eine Bestrahlung erübrigen.


Hallo Karl,

ist es wirklich ein Verdacht auf ein Blasenkarzinom oder ist das schon klar? Ich als Laie hätte erwartet, dass man die Diagnose durch eine Blasenspiegelung absichert, bevor man radikal vorgeht. Mein Vater hatte ein PCa, das in den Blasenboden eingewachsen war und es bildtechnisch (MRT/CT) nicht möglich war zu unterscheiden, ob zusätzlich auch ein Blasenkarzinom vorhanden ist. Bei einer Blasenspiegelung hatte sich das aber dann nicht bestätigt. Blase und Prostata hängen ja auch direkt aufeinander. 

Ich drücke Dir die Daumen.

Ulrich

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Ulrich,



> Hallo Sepp
> Das ist wohl nicht die richtige Gruppe für mich, schade hätte dich gerne Kennengelernt.


Ja, ich mag den lieben Sepp  auch!
Er ist ein sehr netter Mensch, der momentan alle Felle weg schwimmen sieht, deshalb sollten seine Beiträge verstanden werden, und nicht all zu sehr verurteilt werden.

Karl, lass mal eine Blasenspiegelung machen, wie Ulrich es vorschlägt, dann wissen wir mehr.
Ich glaube da auch nicht "so wirklich" dran.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## carloso

> Hallo Ulrich,
> Ja, ich mag den lieben Sepp  auch!
> Er ist ein sehr netter Mensch, der momentan alle Felle weg schwimmen sieht, deshalb sollten seine Beiträge verstanden werden, und nicht all zu sehr verurteilt werden.


Ja Hartmut ich kann Sepp gut verstehen es wird einen recht Mulmig, Konrad ist gegangen und Klaus alias (Tank45 bei Myproste.com) der nur ein Jahr älter war als ich.



> Karl, lass mal eine Blasenspiegelung machen, wie Ulrich es vorschlägt, dann wissen wir mehr.
> Ich glaube da auch nicht "so wirklich" dran.


Hallo Ulrich ich habe ein suprapubischen Katheter und da ist es nicht mehr Möglich eine normale Blasenspiegelung zu machen weil die Harnröhre am Blasenausgang zu ist, das geht nur mehr im Krankenhaus zu kontrolieren. Habe ständige Schmerzen am suprapubischen Katheter und ist oft verschleimt so das auch der Katheter verstopft und gewechselt werden muss weil auch die Spühlung nicht mehr ausreicht. Das sind alles wunderschöne NW.
Gruss Karl

----------


## dreispitz

> Hallo Ulrich ich habe ein suprapubischen Katheter und da ist es nicht mehr Möglich eine normale Blasenspiegelung zu machen weil die Harnröhre am Blasenausgang zu ist, das geht nur mehr im Krankenhaus zu kontrolieren.


Sorry, dann war mein Einwand noch unqualifizierter als ich dachte. Heißt das, man macht die Spiegelung im KH und entscheidet dann? Oder ist die Blasenentfernung tatsächlich schon festgelegt?

Alles Gute!
Ulrich

----------


## carloso

> Sorry, dann war mein Einwand noch unqualifizierter als ich dachte. Heißt das, man macht die Spiegelung im KH und entscheidet dann? Oder ist die Blasenentfernung tatsächlich schon festgelegt?
> 
> Alles Gute!
> Ulrich


Die Untersuchung wird im Krankenhaus gemacht und dort entschidet sich bzw. werden die mir dann Vorschläge machen.

Gruss Karl

----------


## carloso

Hallo 
Habe heute den PSA_Wert erhalten und bin nun überrascht, ist von 28.06 2018 bis 03.09.2018 von 0,42 auf 0.43 gestiegen. Was bedeutet das ? ist das nun ein Messfehler oder gibt es tatsächlich so was. Ich nehme keine Medikamente außer Antibiotika, Vitamin B Kautabletten und Curcurmin Plus. Termin wegen meinen letzten Befund bekomme ich erst noch bei Rechts d. Isar das heißt warten.

Gruß Karl

----------


## Hartmut S

Hallo Karl,

irgendwie passt der neue PSA Wert mit der PET/CT , Bericht v. 28.06.18 nicht zusammen.
Nachdem was entdeckt wurde, müsste das PAS meiner Meinung nach höher liegen.
Das würde ich telefonisch vorab mit dem Arzt abklären. Termine dauern ja bekanntlich länger.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## carloso

Hallo Hartmut
Das gleiche denke ich auch das hier was nicht stimmt mit dem PSA deshalb habe ich gestern bei meinen Hausarzt Blutprobe abgegeben.
Langsam habe ich das Gefühl das ich bei der Urologin lästig bin.
Nun beginnt meine erste ADT mit Bicalutamid 50 mg und 14 Tage später Leuprone 1 Monat Depo wenn alles gut läuft.
Diese Therapie wurde von Rechts d. Isar vorgeschlagen, keine OP von Blasenentfernung und Urostoma diese Option wird dann gemacht wenn ich Blasenkarzinom habe. Auch keine Bestrahlung was mich eigentlich wundert aber vielleicht ist mein suprapubischen Katheter das Problem.
Hoffe das ich das alles gut vertrage mit wenig NW.

Gruß Karl
Nun beginnt meine erste ADT mit Bicalutamid 50 mg und 14 Tage später Leuprone 1 Monat Depo

----------


## carloso

Ups die Seite 14 ist verschwunden.

----------


## carloso

Was ist da los die Seite 14 ist verschwunden

----------


## RalfDm

Versuche, die verschwundene Seite 14 wiederherzustellen

----------

